# I need to make a DIY tool caddy for my Mark 5 Shopsmith. Any ideas?



## StrokerNorm (Jul 24, 2014)

I recently picked up a used Shopsmith Mark 5, and would like to find plans for a tool caddy to hang on the two bottom rails.
Does anyone have an idea for plans or information


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

For what? Lathe tools? It's just a tube right, so build a caddy and put hooks on the back.


----------



## Beatnik (Jul 25, 2014)

http://www.shopsmith.net/forums/


----------

